# Sparring Advice.



## Jutt- (Sep 16, 2007)

The insturctor of the class that I've gone to for the past month  said to me next session  everyone gets a round with him sparring.

As I've been training for 4 months , I've been more trying to get the basic's right , and less countering shich is pretty vital of course , but not as essential as getting the basic's locked.

I apprieciate it's a learning curve in itself , but can anyone offer any tips?

Thanks:ultracool


----------



## Kennedy_Shogen_Ryu (Sep 18, 2007)

Keep your hands up, a lot of people tend to drop their hands and this can be a big mistake.  Maintain eye contact, don't focus on their arms or legs, watch their eyes.  Don't telegraph any moves.  Don't throw your shoulder before you throw a punch, try not to shift weight too much when throwing a kick.  Don't look where you're aiming a technique as this can also telegraph.  Remember that basic techniques are usually more effective than advanced.  Above all stay loose, too many people tense up while sparring and this makes your techniques slow and forced, just relax, breathe.

Hope this helps a little.​


----------



## mini_dez (Sep 18, 2007)

Keep your head up.  My favorite thing to do when I started sparring was to put my head down, and it's quite common.  Not sure why I did it but I almost took a few knees to the face before I got out of that habit.
Apart from that, keep your hands up, it'll get hard quickly but you need them up and if you're under pressure keep flicking out your jab and move round- don't just cover up.  Best defense is a good offense.
And enjoy it, they won't go too hard on you if you're new to sparring, and you'll be surprised how fast your technique comes once you start it.


----------



## meth18au (Sep 18, 2007)

You always stare at their eyes?  Curious.  Wouldn't you watch chest or waist area too?  Punches and kicks don't come from the eyes.  I've never asked anybody about this actually, I just see strikes coming a lot better by moving my eyes around the torso.  Rather than always directly into the eyes.

Anybody else opinions?


----------



## mini_dez (Sep 18, 2007)

I watch their eyes too, actually.  But I don't stare so it's like tunnel vision, quite the opposite, I'm constantly watching for leg/hip movement too.  When I started sparring it took me ages before I could block kicks at all so I was watching the legs more.  Now that it comes a bit more naturally I look at head height and can tell from their body movement if they're kicking.
Don't suppose any way is the "right" way, just whatever works out for you.


----------



## Kennedy_Shogen_Ryu (Sep 18, 2007)

Yes, my bad, should have explained myself a little, the eyes can give away intent, kind of like a tell in Poker.  That doesn't mean that you should only look in the eyes.​


----------



## tntma12 (Sep 18, 2007)

Everything that has been said is great advise.  The biggest thing I can advise is *stick to the basics*, and keep your hands up. Dont get crazy, just relax and work your technique.  Just me 2 cents


----------



## OUMoose (Sep 20, 2007)

Jutt- said:


> The insturctor of the class that I've gone to for the past month  said to me next session  everyone gets a round with him sparring.
> 
> As I've been training for 4 months , I've been more trying to get the basic's right , and less countering shich is pretty vital of course , but not as essential as getting the basic's locked.
> 
> ...


If you're sparring with your instructor, don't sweat it too much.  As others have said, keep your hands up and stick to the basics.  Your instructor will push you, but he knows where you're at and shouldn't totally work you over.


----------



## thaistyle (Oct 1, 2007)

I have to agree with much that has been said.  Keep your hands up, concentrate on the basics, try to relax and pace yourself.  The sparring session with the instructor, no matter what happens, will help you a great deal.  Remember to focus and relax.


----------



## Jutt- (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for the advice everybody.#

I thought I'd be on a round of freestyle sparring , but it was more drills and scenarios etc etc.

Went pretty well


----------



## adammillsy (Nov 5, 2007)

I am glad I found this post as I have had similar issues with anticipating kicks, previously I looked my opponents eyes but this lead me to being incapable of anticipating many shots (kicks or punches) I now keep my head down and look at there chest/torso, I am now pretty good at blocking punches, but still woefully inadaquate at anticipating kicks, is this as a poster said something that will come with experience or are there some things I can do to help?


----------



## searcher (Nov 5, 2007)

Circle.   To many beginners and advanced people go straight in and out.   It is a quick way to get the crap kicked out of you.


----------



## USP45CT (Nov 20, 2007)

you watch their chest is pretty much the common rule of thumb.  This ensures that you can see the arms and legs.  Remember to just throw your jab because it will be frustrating for your opponent to have to see a fist in his face constantly and he won't be able to concentrate.  Also remember to use your legs you can go high and low and remember that.  Keep your hands up and you'll be fine.


----------

